# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Cfare eshte antisionizmi dhe pse ka aq shume hebrenj antisioniste?

## the admiral

Te gjithe i njohim hebrenjte dhe historine e tyre (te pakten ne nje menyre siperfaqesore). 
I njohim vuajtjet, paragjykimet, keqtrajtimet qe ata kene pesuar gjate gjithe historise ne vende te ndryshme te botes. 
Kulmi eshte arritur me masakren qe quajme holokaust ku humben jeten 6 milione hebrenj vetem per faktin sepse kishin lindur te tille.
Pas perfundimit te Luftes se Dyte Boterore, komuniteti nderkombetar u sensibilizua dhe u vendos te krijohej nje shtet, 
ku hebrenjte nga e gjithe bota do te mund te jetonin se bashku. 

Shume njerez mendojne qe te gjithe hebrenjte jane pro shtetit te Izraelit. Qe ata jane pro largimit te palestinezeve nga territoret e tyre.  
Mirepo nuk eshte aspak ashtu. 
Numri i hebrenjve qe jane kundra Izraelit eshte shume i madh dhe perfshine shume personalitete te shquara te komunitetit hebraik. 
Sidomos shume rabine qe e quajne krijimin e shtetit te Izraelit, si dicka qe eshte krejtesisht kundra besmit te tyre fetar.

Hebrenjte antisioniste kane ekzistuar gjithmone. 
Shembulli kryesore eshte ne vitin 1947, kur projekti per krijimin e shtetit te Izraelit ishte duke u perpunuar. 
Me 16/07/1947 krye rabini i Jeruzalemit, Yosef Tzvi Dushinsky, i shkroi nje leter Kombeve te Bashkuara, ku ai kerkonte ndalimin e ketij projekti.
Ai kerkon qe "*dyert e Palestines te jene te hapura per ata hebrenj qe nuk kane shtepi*" por.....
letren e perfundon duke thene: 
"*Duam te shprehim kundershtimin tone te vendosur, per krijimin e nje shteti hebraik ne cfaredo territori te Palestines.*"
Por sic e dime te gjithe, nuk ia vuri kush veshin dhe rezultatet e bukura po i shohim sot.

----------


## Zoti Basha

zionizmi nuk ka me kuptim tashme. cu be u be, dhe shteti i izrelit egziston. ta shkaterrosh do ishte edhe me kriminale sesa cod verpim qe mudn et kete bere izraeli. pra, termi sot nuk ka me kuptim.

----------


## the admiral

> zionizmi nuk ka me kuptim tashme. cu be u be, dhe shteti i izrelit egziston. ta shkaterrosh do ishte edhe me kriminale sesa cod verpim qe mudn et kete bere izraeli. pra, termi sot nuk ka me kuptim.


e vertete qe izraeli sot ekziston dhe cfare u be, u be, por eshte fakt qe levizjet hebraike antisioniste jane ne rritje.
gjithashtu edhe shume intelektuale te shquar hebrenj (pa llogaritur dhjetra rabine) po shpallen gjithnje e me shumqe antisioniste.

antisionistet jane kundra ekzistences si izraelit si nje shtet hebraik. nuk jane pro shkaterrimit te izraelit (sic the ti).

ka ndryshim thelbesor mes antisionizimt dhe antisemitizmit.

----------


## Zoti Basha

> e vertete qe izraeli sot ekziston dhe cfare u be, u be, por eshte fakt qe levizjet hebraike antisioniste jane ne rritje.
> gjithashtu edhe shume intelektuale te shquar hebrenj (pa llogaritur dhjetra rabine) po shpallen gjithnje e me shumqe antisioniste.
> 
> antisionistet jane kundra ekzistences si izraelit si nje shtet hebraik. nuk jane pro shkaterrimit te izraelit (sic the ti).
> 
> ka ndryshim thelbesor mes antisionizimt dhe antisemitizmit.


a, nese ceshtja qendron tek orientimi fetar i izraelit si shett, jam dakort.

shuem gjera te tjera kane ndryhsuar qe nga plani i Weismanit per izrealit, e tek shtei sotem.

weisman-i donte nje izrale monarkik ose, te pakten, te drejtuar si nej republike aristokratike (si ShBA-te ni fillimet e tyre), pasi nej izrael dmeokratik vec sherr do sillte.

gjitahshtu, fillimisht izreali ka fuksionuar ne baze te common law-it anglez ndersa tanbi ka evolua djrejt sistemit idiot ligjor kontinetal.

pra, shuemj gjera kane dale jahste parahsikimeve ne izrael, ne krhasim me planet e vete themeluesve. feja shteterore shte me e pakta ketu

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Te gjithe i njohim hebrenjte dhe historine e tyre (te pakten ne nje menyre siperfaqesore). 
> I njohim vuajtjet, paragjykimet, keqtrajtimet qe ata kene pesuar gjate gjithe historise ne vende te ndryshme te botes. 
> Kulmi eshte arritur me masakren qe quajme holokaust ku humben jeten 6 milione hebrenj vetem per faktin sepse kishin lindur te tille.
> Pas perfundimit te Luftes se Dyte Boterore, komuniteti nderkombetar u sensibilizua dhe u vendos te krijohej nje shtet, 
> ku hebrenjte nga e gjithe bota do te mund te jetonin se bashku. 
> 
> Shume njerez mendojne qe te gjithe hebrenjte jane pro shtetit te Izraelit. Qe ata jane pro largimit te palestinezeve nga territoret e tyre.  
> Mirepo nuk eshte aspak ashtu. 
> Numri i hebrenjve qe jane kundra Izraelit eshte shume i madh dhe perfshine shume personalitete te shquara te komunitetit hebraik. 
> ...


admiral

din te na tregosh per historin e keti vendi diç ma shume apo  ke ngelur vetem me kaq

----------


## Prishtina.C

Antisionizmi dhe Antisemitizmi jane shpikje moderne te Qifutve te cilat ju sherbejn si mburoje mbi kontrollin qe kan krijuar Qifutet mbi Boten sote apo then shkurt njefare Bible dhe Kurani i kohrave moderne.

Perderisa Qifutet shpiken Biblen dhe Kuranin me cka e ngatrruan ter boten duke e futur ne konflikte te cilave edhe sote nuk ju shifet fundi ata Qifutet vet zgjodhen nje ruge tjeter si ta fusin ne kontrolle ter boten perderisa keta te tjeret i zhyten ne konflikte ideologjike e Ftare te cilat po zgjasin tash e disa shekuj kta Qifutet ne menyre te heshtur arriten qe ta fusin ne dore ter Boten.

----------


## the admiral

> admiral
> din te na tregosh per historin e keti vendi diç ma shume apo  ke ngelur vetem me kaq


historine e kujt? historine e izraelit? per cfare e ke fjalen me konkretisht, pasi nuk me duket rasti te citoj tere historine e izraelit???




> Antisionizmi dhe Antisemitizmi jane shpikje moderne te Qifutve te cilat ju sherbejn si mburoje mbi kontrollin qe kan krijuar Qifutet mbi Boten sote


pse antisionizmi sherben si mburoje e kontrollit cifut mbi boten??? per cfare arsyeje? me duket si e pakuptimte kjo gje

antisemitizmi eshte shpikje moderne??!!! LOL!
kohe moderne e quan vitin 1492 kur inkuizicioni spanjoll perzuri hebrenjte nga spanja?

----------


## Prishtina.C

> historine e kujt? historine e izraelit? per cfare e ke fjalen me konkretisht, pasi nuk me duket rasti te citoj tere historine e izraelit???
> 
> 
> 
> pse antisionizmi sherben si mburoje e kontrollit cifut mbi boten??? per cfare arsyeje? me duket si e pakuptimte kjo gje
> 
> antisemitizmi eshte shpikje moderne??!!! LOL!
> kohe moderne e quan vitin 1492 kur inkuizicioni spanjoll perzuri hebrenjte nga spanja?



Mose i ke ngatrruar pake? 

Antisemitizmi ka lindur pas luftes se dyte Botrore ndersa me Antisemitizmin Qifutet e nderlidhin Holokausin apo shfarosjen e Qifutve nga Hitleri ndersa per te parandaluar nje Holokaus ne te ardhmen e shpiken Antisemitizmin si mase preventive parandaluse anti Qifute kurse realiteti esht se ky Antisemitizmi po ju Sherben-ndihmone qe ta fusin ter boten nen kontrollin e tyre te sigurte se do te ket dikush guximin ta ngrise zerin apo ti akuzoje per nje gje te tille ne te kundertet do te akuzojn per Antisemitizem.(Ndersa pasojat dihet)


Ndersa Sionizmi esht formulim Politike dhe fillon me themeluesin babain e Sionizmit Theodor Herzl i pasuar nga David Ben-Gurion ideatori proklamuesi dhe nje nga themeluesit e shtetit te Izraelit.


Mbase mund te jem gabim..??

----------


## Prishtina.C

Qifutet ka mundesi qe si Antisemitizem ta shpallin edhe kohen e Faraonit mirpo Antisemitizmi reale me pasoja edhe juridike fillone pase luftes se dyte Boterore

----------


## the admiral

> Mose i ke ngatrruar pake? 
> 
> *Antisemitizmi ka lindur pas luftes se dyte Botrore* ndersa me Antisemitizmin Qifutet e nderlidhin Holokausin apo shfarosjen e Qifutve nga Hitleri ndersa per te parandaluar nje Holokaus ne te ardhmen e shpiken Antisemitizmin si mase preventive parandaluse anti Qifute kurse realiteti esht se ky Antisemitizmi po ju Sherben-ndihmone qe ta fusin ter boten nen kontrollin e tyre te sigurte se do te ket dikush guximin ta ngrise zerin apo ti akuzoje per nje gje te tille ne te kundertet do te akuzojn per Antisemitizem.(Ndersa pasojat dihet)
> 
> 
> Ndersa Sionizmi esht formulim Politike dhe fillon me themeluesin babain e Sionizmit Theodor Herzl i pasuar nga David Ben-Gurion ideatori proklamuesi dhe nje nga themeluesit e shtetit te Izraelit.
> 
> 
> Mbase mund te jem gabim..??


nuk kam ngaterruar asgje.  :xx: 

*antisemitizmi nuk ka lindur pas luftes se dyte boterore.* mund te thuash qe eshte bere mode, nuk ka lindur atehere.
vete termi antisemitizem eshte futur ne qarkullim nje shekull para luftes se dyte boterore.
antisemitizem perdoret si "urrejtje, persekutim ndaj hebrenjve".
nje nder rastet me te famshme te antisemitizmit eshte ajo qe ndodhi ne spanje ne vitin 1492.

per sa i perket antisionizmit (qe nuk shpreh "urrejtje ndaj hebrenjve"), cila eshte arsyeje qe ti e quajte si mburoje e kontrollit cifut mbi boten???

antisemitizmin mund ta quash te tille, por antisionizmin jo. eshte e pakuptimte nje gje e tille.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Te gjithe i njohim hebrenjte dhe historine e tyre (te pakten ne nje menyre siperfaqesore). 
> 
> Numri i hebrenjve qe jane kundra Izraelit eshte shume i madh dhe perfshine shume personalitete te shquara te komunitetit hebraik. 
> Sidomos shume rabine qe e quajne krijimin e shtetit te Izraelit, si dicka qe eshte krejtesisht kundra besmit te tyre fetar.


Kam lexuar edhe une dicka mbi kete qe pretendon ti, dhe me duket me shume konsiderate.
Nje gjysem ide, edhe mund ta kem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prishtina.C

> nuk kam ngaterruar asgje. 
> 
> *antisemitizmi nuk ka lindur pas luftes se dyte boterore.* mund te thuash qe eshte bere mode, nuk ka lindur atehere.
> vete termi antisemitizem eshte futur ne qarkullim nje shekull para luftes se dyte boterore.
> antisemitizem perdoret si "urrejtje, persekutim ndaj hebrenjve".
> nje nder rastet me te famshme te antisemitizmit eshte ajo qe ndodhi ne spanje ne vitin 1492.
> 
> per sa i perket antisionizmit (qe nuk shpreh "urrejtje ndaj hebrenjve"), cila eshte arsyeje qe ti e quajte si mburoje e kontrollit cifut mbi boten???
> 
> antisemitizmin mund ta quash te tille, por antisionizmin jo. eshte e pakuptimte nje gje e tille.






> per sa i perket antisionizmit (qe nuk shpreh "urrejtje ndaj hebrenjve"), cila eshte arsyeje qe ti e quajte si mburoje e kontrollit cifut mbi boten???


Antisemitizmi sherben si mburoje e veprimeve te sionizmit ndersa Sionizmi normale qe nuk shpreh Urrejteje ndaj Qifutve mirpo urren gjdo gje qe nuk esht Qifute dhe si rezultat ka krijuar shume antisioniste ne Bote ndersa dihet se vet shteti i Izraelit esht produkt i Sionistve Qifute. 





> antisemitizem perdoret si "urrejtje, persekutim ndaj hebrenjve".
> nje nder rastet me te famshme te antisemitizmit eshte ajo qe ndodhi ne spanje ne vitin 1492.


Nuke kam qfyre te shtoje perveq asaj qe ceka me larte se

Qifutet ka mundesi qe si Antisemitizem ta shpallin edhe kohen e Faraonit mirpo Antisemitizmi reale me pasoja edhe juridike fillone pase luftes se dyte Boterore

----------


## Prishtina.C

Vetem nje gje di ta them se te gjitha problemet qe egzistojn sote ne shtetin e Izraelit i kan krijuar Sionistat Qifute dhe veqenarisht kolonit Qifute te vendosura atje pase krijimit te shtetit te Izraelit Koloni keto te cilat e kan prishur edhe harmonin e bashkjeteses shekullore qe ka egzistuar ndermjet Vellezrve te nje gjaku Qifutve dhe Arabve mirpo me ardhjen e ketyre Kolonive sidomos te atyre te Rusis Ukraines dhe Rumanis gjdo gje esht shkatrruar keshtu te pakten me tha nje Palestinez para ca muajve .

Ndersa ky Palestinezi me tha se edhe vet Qifutet vendas nuk i dojen keto Kolonit Qifute te ardhura nga Rusia Ukraine dhe Rumania etj. Mirpo nuk kan cfare te bejn kjo esht politika Sioniste e cila esht duke e quar Izraelin ne Humner .

----------


## the admiral

> Kam lexuar edhe une dicka mbi kete qe pretendon ti, dhe me duket me shume konsiderate.
> *Nje gjysem ide, edhe mund ta kem*


po shprehu pra  :Lulja3:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> po shprehu pra


Kam filluar te mbaj sekrete  :buzeqeshje: 
C'rendesi ka, ti e ke kuptuar se per cfare e kam fjalen , dhe duke pasur nje gjysem ide bashkuar me gjysmen e idese tende, plotesohet .... :Lulja3:

----------


## xfiles

Une personalisht jam pro sionist.
Do ishte e kote te jepja justifikime, eshte thjeshte simpati personale qe buron prej te pandergjegjshmes.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Te them te drejten  ne lidhje me hebrejte (ato te vertetet); nuk ka njerez me te zgjuar dhe me punetor se ata.

----------


## the admiral

une nuk jam aspak antisemit. do isha hipokrit nese do thoja qe jam, pasi jane te shumte hebrenjte qe admiroj. aq me teper qe e urrej racizmin.

ndersa antisionist po. jam.

----------


## Gogi

Shume teme e mire ..

 Duhet pak guxim per te folur per kete teme ketu. Sepse ketu nderlidhen shume ceshtje, nder to eshte edhe ceshtja palestineze, pak a shume prek ndjenjat jo vetem te muslimaneve mire edhe shume te tjerve. Mirepo e rendesishme eshte qe gjerat te diskutohen ashtu sic jane.

Ne mund te folim tere diten, mirepo Izreali ( qe thuhet e ka bomben berthamore), nuk mund te shkaterrohet ( sic kerkon kauza palestineze ).

 Nje dite tjter mund te sjell matrial mbi hebrejt antisionist, nje dihet se ka shume. Nder ta jane edhe drejtuesit e televizionit CNN.

----------


## Endless

[QUOTE=Gogi;3053834]Shume teme e mire ..

 Duhet pak guxim per te folur per kete teme ketu. Sepse ketu nderlidhen shume ceshtje, nder to eshte edhe ceshtja palestineze, pak a shume prek ndjenjat jo vetem te muslimaneve mire edhe shume te tjerve. Mirepo e rendesishme eshte qe gjerat te diskutohen ashtu sic jane.

Ne mund te folim tere diten, mirepo Izreali ( qe thuhet e ka bomben berthamore), nuk mund te shkaterrohet ( sic kerkon kauza palestineze ).

 Nje dite tjter mund te sjell matrial mbi hebrejt antisionist, nje dihet se ka shume. *Nder ta jane edhe drejtuesit e televizionit CNN.[/*QUOTE]



_
Mossss! Po ca bene keshtu mo shoku, ti dashke me ja nxjerr te gjitha te palarat cifuteve me tek postim! lol_

----------

